# Pyrodex Pellets vs Pyrodex Select



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have always used Pyrodex Select but have ran out. 2 weeks prior to season now and I can't find any anywhere. I have a bunch of Pyrodex Pellets but have only shot them a few times. I don't remember how they performed and why I did not use them. They are 5-6 years old. 

Wonder what kind of difference I am going to have between the Select and the pellets if I have been using 100 grains of Select?

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't say for sure but I would make sure they fire before I went ... I had some for several years and about half must have drew some moisture and wouldn't fire ... I use 777 in the pellets and will never change back to loose powder ... drop 2 in and a bullet and Sabot and away we go ... thing I like about the pellets is they have a hole thru the middle to help them ignite better


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Darin,

If you need let me know im sure I can find some here and get it sent down to you.

shouldn't be shootin that nasty stuff anyhow!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You could certainly be shooting completely different groups with pellets vs powder. Make sure to hit the range first.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I finally found Pyrodex Select. Got a pound yesterday. Got to camp with the Cub Scouts this weekend but will shoot her one day next week. 
Almost bought some Black Horn 209 but I read where they had ignition problems in some CVA guns. I did not want to take the chance. It was $35 for 10 oz. Also looked at the 777 but decided with the little time I have to prepare I better stick with something that I know shoots good.
That gun loves 100 grains of Select and a 295 grain powerbelt. 

The guy at one gun shop said they are no longer carrying black powder due to shipping costs. Another gun store said they only stock Black Horn 209 because of shipping cost. The store that I found it in is a great shop located in Ramseur, NC. I have done business with them frequently. A guy named Bruce runs it and is a great guy. Goes to church with one of my buddies. My dad bought me my first and second gun from him when I was much younger. I still have both. I picked up that powder and a hammer extension for my sons 30-30. The only bad thing I can say about that shop is they screwed me on a 450 Marlin that I wanted to trade. It kicked so hard that I could not shoot it accurately. I traded it on a Marlin 30-06. Pretty much got hammered on it but I guess I was willing to take it because I wanted to get rid of that gun. Wish I had it back now. Was a really nice gun and I could have loaded her down some to manage the recoil. Just didn't think about it at the time.

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey, if anyone wants these pellets I will be happy to give them to you. They are going to go to waste if I keep them. I guess I can't mail them but if anyone is close to Asheboro, NC I will be happy to meet you and give them to you.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

glad to hear ya found some .... My TC hates the powerbelts ... targets looks llike you are standing back and throwing the bullets at it ... they were easy to load though .... Have fun with the Scouts and good luck hunting


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If you're worried about finding the powder in the future you can store it in a cool dark dry place in the container and it'll last for a lonnnggg time. Heat/temperature swings and moisture are what gets you. 

I have heard the same thing as Surfchunker about the powerbelts. Some bores are too big (in the thousandths inch range) for them so you don't get a good seal. But they area convenient and if they work then you're a leg up IMO
.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

with my TC the powerbelts must be a smaller dia. cause the Hornady Bullets are so hard to load but super accurate and the PB's drop in and just won't group like the others


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

My CVA Optima loves the pellets, as well as me! 
James


----------

